# Yahoo- Himalaya bags first-ever US patent for a certified herbal formulation, 'Picrolax' (PharmaBiz)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Himalaya has bagged a US patent for its product Picrolax for bowel management. The product which is now introduced in the domestic market is the first US patent certified herbal formulation from the company. US patent certification is given for the laxative property of the principle ingredient.View the full article


----------

